# Stackmat-mat specification



## Erik (Apr 7, 2014)

I would like to address an issue which mostly only really matters during feet. In my experience the thickness and the material of the mat you are solving on has an influence on the times you get. This is because a thick mat can be pushed down further which makes turning easier. Also the surface the mat is lying on has an impact on this. For instance: a mat on carpet may be better than a concrete floor depending on the carpet's characteristics. 

For example: I practiced a week at my own place which has carpet. Then I went somewhere else and continued practicing on a hard floor and I was about 5 seconds slower.

Now I know it is very unpractical and undesirable to start determining what kind of floor a venue should have, so lets focus a bit more on the mats themselves.

As far as I know the following mats have been used:

Stackmat gen 2 mats: (there are 2 different thicknesses, the newer ones are a bit thinner (ask Henrik for more details here)).
Stackmat gen 3 mats: which are thinner, smaller and have a different shape. For a comparison: http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/nTMkhr3zQFU/hqdefault.jpg
Custom mats*: for example here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2bUfKOW44Y or even at WC 2011 http://www.5x5x5.net/wc2011/20111015/P1080412.jpg
No mat* 

* arguably the regulations require the use of the original mat reading https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#7f1 although it is not very clear if the mat just has to be compatible or has to be the original mat or what "full sized" means.

Of course this issue does not come up a lot since feet is not held very often and if it is held I usually try to get a gen 2 mat, but I feel some clearing up and some thinking has to be done here. If not for feet, then just for the fact that it is not very clear if the original mat has to be used during other events.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 7, 2014)

How about allowing competitors to use their own mats? I don't think that having _more_ regulations is all that desirable.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 9, 2014)

We sort of already have a topic for this.



Erik said:


> * arguably the regulations require the use of the original mat reading https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#7f1 although it is not very clear if the mat just has to be compatible or has to be the original mat or what "full sized" means.
> 
> Of course this issue does not come up a lot since feet is not held very often and if it is held I usually try to get a gen 2 mat, but I feel some clearing up and some thinking has to be done here. If not for feet, then just for the fact that it is not very clear if the original mat has to be used during other events.


Indeed, this hasn't been important enough to look at. Most competitions have mats of *some* sort for most events, which is the main topic.

We're also limited by the fact that timers are purchased with mats, and not every organizer can afford to buy whatever we might regulate.
This is the kind of thing where I'm not sure we can do very much at the moment, but we'd be happy to take good suggestions.

A useful step might be to be write some explicit clarification that all competitors should have an equal opportunity to fair conditions, and that this includes the parts of the solving station. This should certainly be the case for a single competition, but it could apply across the world.



irontwig said:


> How about allowing competitors to use their own mats? I don't think that having _more_ regulations is all that desirable.


Exactly. Having more Regulations is not desirable, so there is not a need to specify this.

An organizer may use mats lent/donated by competitors, as long as they're following the Regulations.

However, organizers should be fair. If someone gets to use a thicker mat, the option should be available to all competitors if they ask.
(Just like if there are chairs available, I think it's reasonable or a competitor to request to use one.)


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 9, 2014)

wait, if there is a standardized mat, will there be an option of not using mat at all?


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Exactly. Having more Regulations is not desirable, so there is not a need to specify this.
> 
> An organizer may use mats lent/donated by competitors, as long as they're following the Regulations.
> 
> ...



From this I understand that competitors have/should have the right to choose the station they desire, which is a good solution if lets say there is only one gen 2 mat and only other gen 3 mats. Maybe this and the thing about "lending" your own mat to the organizer in this case is a perfect thing for the guidelines? No need for more specifications of regulations in that case, just a small sentence in the guidelines like "to ensure fairness, competitors may choose a solving station of their choice" or "if there is a variation in equipment, the organizer should be open for borrowing equipment from competitors to get rid of this variation".

Btw: I do not feel very positive about custom mats, especially for feet. Reading the regulations I do think they kind of imply that the original mat should be used. Some clarification about this point would be necessary as well. (afaik you mostly buy a timer with a mat in one go anyway)


----------

